# Specific training for muscle groups (Wrists and forearm)



## Glowie (Oct 23, 2021)

I've been lifting 30~ pounds with one dumbell from the ground and flexing arm at every each rep. As a result my abdomen, pectoral biceps developed impressive gain. Muscles in my arm gained muscle mass after one month I started lifting.

However my wrist is undeveloped and forearm extensors are underdeveloped.

As such I use my second dumbell with a lighter, dumbell. However I find it easier to do at edge of the bed and move 30 pound behind my shoulder and and slowly lift it toward my knee then lift the dumbell behind my shoulder blade and repeat the the rep until I feel stretching and stop until I feel exhaustion.

I know that elbow extensors are underdeveloped. I only increase in muscle mass near fascia points on my elbow. the point that connects major muscle groups to joints or other muscles.

The problem? muscles around my wrists and forearm extensors down my shoulder blades aren't developing fast as my bicep which is developing to the rate I see my blue veins and individual muscles when I move them. I'm not looking a sculpted figure but more stronger functional muscle groups that store more energy and preform better.

Does anyone have any advice? Can anyone think of ways to train generally underdeveloped muscles?


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Oct 23, 2021)

Reverse curls for forearms. Stop flexing when you curl. Flexing doesn't do anything to build muscle, that's a meme. What builds muscle is repeated movements with weighted tension. For shoulders do military press or Arnolds. For delts do back flies. For traps do dumbbell or barbell shrugs.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Oct 23, 2021)

Dead hangs


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Oct 23, 2021)

Deadlifts help a lot too


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Oct 23, 2021)

Pick up a broomstick or other long cylindrical object, and rotate it towards yourself and away from yourself with both hands for a while. Your forearms should burn intensely.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Oct 23, 2021)

You a wrist-cel, boy?


----------



## Glowie (Oct 24, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> You a wrist-cel, boy?



Lack of proper information. 50 kg grip strength training can only get you so far


----------

